# Einbinden der Java SE 6 Documentation in Eclipse EE



## R@llo (19. Sep 2008)

Hallo Forum! 

Ich habe ein Problem mit der korrekten Einbindung der *Java SE 6 Documentation* in Eclipse EE. Diese benötige ich, um alle Verweise in der Doku / den Hilfetexten anzeigen zu lassen.
Ein Beispiel: wenn ich im Quelltext mit der Maus über dem Bezeichner „String“ schwebe, wird die zugehörige Doku angezeigt:


> java.lang.String
> 
> The String class ...


In der angezeigten Doku sind verschiedene Verweise eingebunden, zum Beispiel auf die Klasse Character. Wenn ich den Verweis auf Character anklicke, öffnet sich mein Browser mit der Fehlermeldung 

*Datei nicht gefunden.* In der Adresszeile steht _„file:///java/lang/Character.html“_.

Offensichtlich findet er die Java SE 6 Documentation nicht. Diese habe ich von http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp herunter geladen und entpackt, *aber wo binde ich diese in Eclipse ein?*

Die Dokumentation zu Servlets und JSP habe ich unter Java Build Path | Libraries | Apache Tomcat 5.5 | servlet-api.jar (bzw. jsp-api.jar)| Javadoc location eingebunden und wenn ich die Doku zu einer Servlet-Klasse anzeigen lasse, funktionieren auch alle in der Doku enthaltenen Verweise.

In älteren Beiträgen bei Tante Google habe ich gelesen, dass man die Javadoc locations bei den jars unter JRE System Library anpassen soll. Diese verweisen bei mir auf http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/, was korrekt sein sollte. Ich habe die Verweise auf die entpackte Java SE 6 Documentation geändert, was aber keine Verbesserung gebracht hat.

Meine Installation ist wie folgt: 

debian GNU/Linux Lenny 
Eclipse EE Ganymede (inkl. Web Tools Platform) von http://www.eclipse.org, nicht aus dem debian package repository
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße 
Ralph


----------



## Wildcard (19. Sep 2008)

Installier dir doch einfach über apt das source package. Dann Strg+Auf eine Klasse Klicken. Im folgenden Editor klickst du auf attach source und wählst das source Paket aus,


----------



## R@llo (22. Sep 2008)

Hallo Wildcard,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich hatte das Paket sun-java6-source nicht installiert (welches src.zip bereitstellt).

Nun funktionieren die meisten der Verweise in den Hilfetexten. Wenn ich zum Beispiel den Verweis auf „Character“ anklicke, öffnet sich die Beschreibung der Klasse im geöffneten Hilfefenster  :toll: 

Einige Verweise funktionieren leider noch nicht. Das scheinen alle mit Anker zu sein. In der Beschreibung zu „String“ gibt es beispielsweise den Link „... represented by surrogate pairs (see the section Unicode Character Representations ...)“, der auf _Character.html#unicode_ verweist, aber wieder nur mit einem Fehler geöffnet wird.

Gibt’s dazu eine Lösung?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Ralph


----------

